# What to do?



## Foolet (Apr 1, 2012)

Recently my grandfather was diagnosed with cancer. He mentioned to me that he has heard of the positive medical values of cannabis. This really made me happy knowing someone else in the family supported the medicinal purposes of marijuana. We talked about it for awhile and he decided he would definitely like to use it to medicate while he was getting radiation and all the steps. He said even if it didn't help him medicinally it could help him relax and handle the hard task ahead. I started hitting up my friends to see if I could find a good steady dealer with good bud to help him out but it seems like everyone is dry or wouldn't have enough bud to supply him to use it as often as he would need. I currently live in Pennsylvania where pot is most likely a few years from being legal. I was wondering what you guys think I should do? I could drive and hopefully get assistance from people who have there medical marijuana license but I am not sure what to do. He definitely cannot move to a medical state and honestly I wouldn't want him too. During this rough time he needs to be around family. What do you guys recommend I do? I mentioned to him we could set-up a grow room or something but he said he wouldn't be able to take care of them and doesn't want me to put that risk on my shoulders. Any help is really appreciated.


----------



## mygirls (Apr 1, 2012)

im sure there is more then a couple joe shmoe corner dealer im sure you can hook up with any time... not much else you can do other then moving , or growing your own.. and you already said thats a no no..
but keep in mind the site rules about buying,trading, or selling of any marijuana is also a no no.. 
i do hope all works out 4 you and best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## Foolet (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks, I'm still looking into it but it seems I may just have to do some traveling and make contact with "useful" people. I hate the fact that he'll be smoking stuff that I don't know where it is coming from.


----------



## mygirls (Apr 7, 2012)

Foolet said:


> Thanks, I'm still looking into it but it seems I may just have to do some traveling and make contact with "useful" people. I hate the fact that he'll be smoking stuff that I don't know where it is coming from.


most of us grower take pride in our meds.. im sure you will find good meds for your grandfather.best of luck


----------

